# Tiger Head



## jfern25 (May 13, 2011)

I recently came across a video on youtube of some Deportivo pigeons. I really liked the color of the male. It appears to be between a mottle and a grizzle. The video says that they're Tiger Head. If anyone can help identify this color or tell me how to produce such coloring, I would appreciate the help. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhjkSGdAROw&list=UU3gFKQolOx14BNslbNV3B5w&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Its talked about in the thread below. I'm not fully convinced of it being but grizzle and mottle. Remember mottle can come about through multiply ways and not just tiger grizzle. Some birds are burn mottled and some are not. All of my mottles are both mottled in the shield and grizzled in the head

http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums...glish Tipplers/?action=view&current=017-9.jpg



















At some points I question wether it is grizzle or just a splash like these only have small area of white in neck and head










Geneticists do know everything about every gene yet. I will probably do some tests to see why I yield. I would like solid head mottles more than grizzled mottles anyways

More birds like these found here
Reds
http://photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/Red English Tipplers
Black and blue 
http://photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/Light Print English Tipplers
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/tiger-grizzle-classic-grizzle-and-undergrizzle-57022.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jfern25 said:


> I recently came across a video on youtube of some Deportivo pigeons. I really liked the color of the male. It appears to be between a mottle and a grizzle. The video says that they're Tiger Head. If anyone can help identify this color or tell me how to produce such coloring, I would appreciate the help. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhjkSGdAROw&list=UU3gFKQolOx14BNslbNV3B5w&index=2&feature=plcp


*After looking at this video for about 15 minutes or so., I would say that these birds are not Tiger Grizzle. I do believe they are carring some form of Bald Head modifier. The cock is mottle on one side and when he turned around he had no white in the other wing, it is black. The other bird the one that is on the perch at the start of the video seems to be carring the modifier for Toy Stencil a poor one at that. When it came down from the perch one could see the the tail is not the mormal color tail. * GEORGE


----------

